# Help please, high level reversing light wiring??



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have just got my new baby and pleased as punch! As ever its second hand and 8 years old so theres a few bits and bobs that need doing.
Typical bloke I like my flashy lights and the high level brake light doesnt work.
I looked through the MOTs and one said "high level brake light disconnected" I clambered up and reconnected but no joy. I then checked the voltage and nothing. My bathroom is at the back so I cant see where the wires go. I have checked all fuses and all good?

Has anyone got any ideas where the wiring follows and goes back to?
Its a autotrail CI Riviera 141 2002.

Thanks for your help,

Ramsey.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wiring*

Hello Ramsey,

You could just re-wire (new cable) to the rear off or nearside stop/tail lamp.

But why has it been disconnected?
Is it an LED One?

TM


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, how do I get a cable to it? The bathroom is at the back and seals the back of hte motor so cant see how I can get a cable to there discreatly.
The one there at the mo is a bulb one (yak!), all bulbs work but one, if I could get 12volts there I would put an LED one there.

Cheers.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

There may be a relay between the brake sw and the brake light so should not be too bad finding the wiring. Also put a live supply thro. a fuse to the light and see if it works.Using the fuse will prevent any sparks if earth return.


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

I tested the light by taking it off and putting it on a spare battery and all ok. As for the wiring. All I have is 2 wires sticking out of hte rear wall that disappears into the body work. They have no voltage on them and are quite short so no room for error when re stripping. 
My problem is where do they go from there? I have looked underneath as i thought they would feed directly off the bottom brake lights but no wires come down? It obviously goes into the Cab somewhere? How do the wiring looms work on motorhomes, do they have some sort of trunking/conduit system?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If they are LEDs then they are polarity sensitive. In other words they will only work with wires (+ & -) connected to the correct terminals.

Try swapping the wires round.


Apologies if you've already tried this.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My experience of motorhome wiring is when the converter gets the chassis they employ a 5 year old to run the new cabling, you will probably find a scotch lok has been used somewhere to get power and that has corroded. When high level brake lights were introduced into the MOT test you were allowed to physically disconnect them to get a pass, now I think as long as 50% of the leds work it's a pass. in conclusion someone has tried to rectify the fault could not and have physically disconnected it

Loddy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On a Riviera 141, if my memory is correct the bathroom is in the rear offside corner and the kitchen takes up the bulk of the back wall. THat certainly was the layout of our 2001 model.
If this is the case then you can get to the wiring from the top cupboards in the kitchen.
If you have a different layout then you will have similar to the later 171s where the bathroom is most of the rear taking up 2/3rds of the back with the wardrobe next to it. In this case you should be able to get to the wiring from the upper bathroom cabinet above the window.
Running a cable up the back wall and along through the cupboards is relatively simple.
Gerry


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Gerry, I noticed on the 2002 yr they moved the kitchen and put the bathroom and wardrobe all along hte back of the cab.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Ramsey007 said:


> Hi Gerry, I noticed on the 2002 yr they moved the kitchen and put the bathroom and wardrobe all along hte back of the cab.


In that case you should be able to access the wiring from inside the bathroom cabinet. There is normally a metal cover in the top of the cupboard running along the roofline.
Gerry


----------

